# 15lbs 9oz EYE caught jig fishing 4-09-2013



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

We hit the water about 7 am or so out of Turtle Creek headed North East to 12.5 feet of water and found good marks outside the pack. Made a long drift into 8 ft of water when we got to 9-10 foot of water the fishing was really good. We caught 8 or so on our first pass. I had 4 casts back to back with a fish on every cast dropping one of them. Our second pass was 4 fish with 3 keepers. In the last pass I nailed 2 nice keepers back to back right away followed by a short. The wind picked up and changed and we went with nothing for about half hour or so. We talked about quiting as the wind picked up and bite shut off. Then all the sudden my Dad said he hooked something big like a logg or a big fish. Then it started fighting he said "as hard as it is pulling it's gotta be a darn sheephead". I got the net and moved the drift sock to get ready. After about 5-7 minutes of fighting and 2 deep runs 1 being at a deep angle under the boat with the medium light rod tip in the water and the 2000series spinning reel dragg peeling off 8lb power pro we seen the size of this slob. While untangling the net from a rod holder I streched out with the 8 ft net in hand with half of one foot still on the floor of the boat and netted this monster of a walleye. She hit the floor of the boat with the mian hook of the Purple 5/8 oz jig in the corner of her mouth. We immediately weighed it and it said 15lbs 9oz. We wieghed it again at 15lbs 8oz. After leaving the lake we Weighed it on a certified scale in Wadsworth so by this time it weighed 15lbs 6oz. This was after losing some eggs and being dead of course. When landing this thing my Dad immediately said "oh it's a big female lets let it go". I replied with "it's your fish do what you want to do with it but that is a fish of a lifetime that fish should be mounted". "you could walleye fish another 40 years and never catch another". He calmy replied "yea your right I should mount it". So to the taxi it went. All in all great day when the wind shifted and picked up the fishing slowed dramatically.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

That is an awesome fish! Congratulations!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

WOW What a pig. Congrats to your dad for a trophy like that


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Way to go,fish of a lifetime for sure! Really cool he got it jigging also.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

congrats, now you,ll have to stop fishing hard to beat that, whats the state record??


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice fish and great job getting her in the boat!
Congrats and make sure she with an awesome taxidermist....


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome story and awesome fish!!

Greg


----------



## 'eye guy (May 1, 2009)

what a fish!bountyhunter i found 16.19lbs listed as ohio state record walleye


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

What a fish! Getting that with spinning tackle is awesome.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Great job! I so badly wanted to leave work as soon as you sent the pic! Yvonne & I both were stuck and all we could do was stare out the window wishing we could be there! CONGRATUALTIONS again to your dad. Looking forward to getting out with you two again soon.

P.S. Hopefully its in the boats name....LOL


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Great story and awesome fish. BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JonathanShoemaker (Dec 11, 2007)

amazing fish glad you had that experience with your dad


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Congratulations to your Dad on a fish of a lifetime!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

it is a awesome story right there!!!!!i totally like the picture he looks like a young boy who just caught his first fish grinning from ear to ear priceless to say the least congrats!!!!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great fish for sure. Congratulations.. If you don't mind me asking, how long was that pig??


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

awesome fish! One for the books and a great story!!


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

That is a beautiful walleye!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks for sharing, what a great fish


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on an awesome fish. i really like the way those big females look like footballs now. by the way how long was the fish?? the other 15 lb,er that was posted on here was only 30" long. just think what a 33" to a 35" fish could weigh. the old state record was set just a few yrs ago. this would be a good yr to brake that record. its only alittle over 16 lbs. if your fish had been 1 inch longer it could have been a new record. and i believe they are out there this yr. somebody just has to catch one and weigh it in. good luck to all the guys fishing this spring on catching that record fish.
sherman


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wowzaa what a sow, congrats. makes this coming weekends dreams that much better.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Incredible fish and awesome he caught it on a jig.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Monster walleye!


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

What a hog. Nice going Frank and crew.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Awesome! And jiggin too!


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. We tried to measure her on the tape on the wall of the boat but it was hard to hold her up because of her weight and the waves lol. But I did see the tail go past 30". Bryan Knight of Knights Taxidermy is The taxidermist he will measure it exactly. I will post when I hear back from him.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Awsome fish! I new we should of followed you! You passed us on the highway going there and we were right behind you going out of turtle creek.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

kx36594 said:


> Great job! I so badly wanted to leave work as soon as you sent the pic! Yvonne & I both were stuck and all we could do was stare out the window wishing we could be there! CONGRATUALTIONS again to your dad. Looking forward to getting out with you two again soon.
> 
> P.S. Hopefully its in the boats name....LOL


Yea it's in the boats name. You have the original Lucky Touch. But remember the "real" "Lucky Touch" is my 8 yr old Brycen. Don't tell anyone but he was sick today and didn't make it to school today!!!! usually he has the luck but today he passed it on to Papa!!! Somehow someway My Dad was using Brycens pole today. lol.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats frickin awesome.


----------



## Datsmyboat (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice fish. What was the length?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tellthetruth (May 29, 2004)

I agree with your father's first thought. 
"oh it's a big female lets let it go". Take the pictures then set her free.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Were you using shiners or bare hair jigs? Congrats to your father on that fish. That is a once in a lifetime catch for sure. As I was dragging my boat down the highway for the 20 hr service this morning I kept thinking how good the fishing had to be for all you guys that decided to go out. I can't believe the number of 15 lb fish being caught in the last two weeks. Maybe the record is within reach yet this spring.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Awesome, and congrats dad !!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on being able to fish with your dad and your son, and a great fish also!


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great story, great fish, and great family memory, priceless !! Glad you convince Dad to keep it! Your family will be sharing this day for years to come. That is a fish of a lifetime.!!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

tellthetruth said:


> I agree with your father's first thought.
> "oh it's a big female lets let it go". Take the pictures then set her free.


Great buzz kill post there dude!!! Maybe you ought to think about turning pro.

Great fish, and one that will likely be dead in a year or 2, caught with his son and grandson on the boat, a great family memory, a mount that will be a show stopper, and yours is the only negative post.....awesome!

Congrats on a great catch. And enjoy the mount.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a special fish and a truly great day of fishing. I'm glad to hear it is getting mounted. Congratulations!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rc51 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats. Nice fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

tellthetruth said:


> I agree with your father's first thought.
> "oh it's a big female lets let it go". Take the pictures then set her free.


Take pictures of it above the fireplace.LOL


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Nice fish! I would go on my wall!
Congratulations guys!

To catch it on a jig is even better!
You dont catch females often jiggin the reefs, fish of a lifetime! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

congrats to your dad!!!! What a pig of a fish...


dale


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

WOW! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man what a fish! Great story and to catch that jigging....WOW! Congrats!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats on the fish! A great story as well! All of these 15 lb'ers being caught has me thinking I need to upgrade my Boga. It only goes to 15 lbs. LOL.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your trophy! Looking forward to see your photos of your fish back from the taxi. Enjoy your catch.


----------



## misterack (May 25, 2008)

Great job of storytelling and one awsome fish. Great job landing that fish with that gear.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats on A great fish!!! And what A outstanding fisherman to want to release this monster. The mount will keep this great fish alive for many many more years. The memories are priceless! Again Congrats!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Whatta pig......................


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

wow what a fish!what a story!jiggin? it would be a rush with a trolling rod!but jiggin!!AWESOME!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations to your father on the catch of a lifetime!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats to your dad on catching a fish of a lifetime and to you being there with your dad! It doesn't get much better than that...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TimothyY (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice Fish!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's just awesome!!! Great post and pics! Congrats to your family on a trophy that was about one shad away from the all time Erie and Ohio record.


----------



## JONBOAT (May 20, 2004)

Congrats! What a fish!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Very nice! You keep catching fish of that size and "your gonna need a Bibber boat"


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yep I am envious. Looks like a trip up north is comming soon . One h3!! of a fish, Congrats!!!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome walleye!!!! Congrats to both your dad and you.


----------



## cduffus77 (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice fish!!! It won't be long till I get out that way hopefully they stick around....


----------



## Trump Tight (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats, a great story and big fish.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Great fish,awesome it was with family,fishing trip doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I was with one of my friends back in July of 2010 and we caught one on the boat that was 34" on the tape. Didn't weigh it but I can only imagine what it would have been in the spring time.

There are good things to come from this lake in the next few years. I bet there are some dinosaur walleyes down there. 

Congrats on that fish! That's a monster!


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Awesome fish...I bet the new record is swimming out there right now.


----------

